# Port Mansfield flyfishing advice



## jetty burger (Oct 22, 2005)

Looking for advice on best time of year to flyfish in Port Mansfield and suggestions on a guide. Main target would be for reds. Thanks and Merry Christmas.


----------



## DjangoHead (Aug 18, 2011)

I recommend Captain Roel Villanueva (http://www.tailingreds.com/). If sight casting to reds with a fly rod is what you want, he's the guide. He specializes in fly anglers and he'll put you on the fish.

As far as time of year to go, take a look at his fishing calender. He brings down the typical fishing conditions by month. Hope this helps.

http://www.tailingreds.com/fishing-calendar


----------



## ztmleafar (Aug 6, 2006)

any guide on arroyocityflyfishing.com


----------



## ztmleafar (Aug 6, 2006)

*Capt John Spencer @ 956 748 9193 or fishposada.com*

full service lodging available


----------



## Boatwright (Jul 1, 2005)

Having traveled to fish down there several times, I will second the recommendation for Capt. Spencer. John makes the whole thing pretty easy - pick-up at airport if necessary, top notch, comfortable accomodations, good food, and a guide willing to work hard to find and put you on fish in one of the most beautiful parts of the state. Hard to beat that combo.

Boatwright


----------



## lapesca67 (Apr 9, 2008)

A third motion for Capt. John Spencer at Posada del Colorado....and, take your 4wt. to catch specs over the greenlights at night. Given that his lodge is on the Arroyo, you may get some shots at tarpon or snook as a bonus to focusing on reds.


----------



## lapesca67 (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh yeah....timing, Spring through summer will be good, but winds in May and June can be tough.....Sept. - Nov. are killer.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

Captain Rick Hartman, hands down: http://www.rickhartmanfishing.com/

Not only is he a great guide, he owns casting records. He can cast a 5 wt over 120 feet. He also fishes out of a New Water Curlew, which is a sick boat. Highly recommended. He'll put you on fish and help out with your cast.


----------

